# What color to paint kitchen cabinets and wall



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

A picture would definitely help.


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*room color*

You want a comtemporary clean look to brighten enrivonment and highlight the fresh looking countrtop.
A wall with a light tint of olive green, or taupe, would work. You can leave the cabinet white in contrast to the wall and the counter.

This will make enlarge your room and give you a fresh enviroment.


----------



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

hello I just went through the same thing with my cabinets.go to your local lowes and ask for a color called 'black raisin" in a satin finish it is gorgeous I updated my cabinets to this from what i call the 90s oak if i had a email i would send you a opic of my cabinets they are really nice


----------



## bitsgal (Sep 14, 2010)

could you send me a pic of your kitchen cabinets I would like to see how yours turned out [email protected]


----------



## Victorian (Sep 20, 2010)

White would go well. I'm going to do the opposite in my kitchen actually; once I have a construction project done in here (probably in a year or so), I'll have all the woodwork repainted white (it's already white) and I'll paint the walls a butter yellow.garmin handheld gps

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/home...ch-yellow-kitchen-cabinets.html#ixzz104JOE5uQ


----------

